# Why is eth0 up even without a net.eth0 script?

## strider2003

I've got a new laptop (Lenovo E335, in case it's relevant), and I'm installing Gentoo as always, but I have seen something that I had not seen in any of my previous installations.

I skipped the network configuration step (i.e. I didn't make any links to net.lo and I didn't add any network scripts to openrc). However, after compiling my custom kernel and rebooting the laptop, my wired network interface is up and gets an ip address with dhcp. The interface is identified as "eth0"* in ifconfig, even as there is no "net.eth0" script.

My question is: what is bringing this interface up and why?

*The interface is eth0 because I have temporarily disabled udev "predictable network interface names".

----------

## ulenrich

dhcpcd can do this.

----------

## strider2003

Interesting. I have dhcpcd, and I've found a dhcpcd process running in the background. However, dhcpcd is not enabled in any of the runlevels:

```

$ rc-update -v | grep dhcpcd

     dhcpcd |

```

Why is dhcpcd running? How can I disable this behavior? (Reading the man page right now to find that out).

----------

## strider2003

I have found some clues in this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-979218-highlight-dhcpcd.html

----------

